# Such Tool zum Auslesen von IIS Logfile



## Bicko (4. Juni 2005)

Hi,

habe einen Webserver hier stehen, W2k3 mit IIS. Nun suche ich ein Tool zum Auslesen der Logfiles, also Anzeige der Besucher usw, halt eine komplette Statistik der Seitenzugriffe.

Habe mir bereits Webalizer angeschaut, aber das liest scheinbar nur Logfiles von Apache aus. Kennt jemand nun ein Tool fuer den IIS?

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruss Bicko


----------



## Kidix (4. Juni 2005)

Tool im Sinne von Win32 Applikation oder Script?

  Kidix


----------



## Bicko (4. Juni 2005)

Na ja denke mal das es eine Win32 Applikation sein sollte. Darunter laeuft doch auch Webalizer oder nicht?


----------

